# CD in Word umsetzen und für Mitarbeiter nicht veränderbar



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich müßte in Word eine Vorlage für eine Firma nach Ihrem CD für die Mitarbeiter erstellen.
Das Problem ist das diese die Vorlage nicht verändern können sollen, d.h. ich muß Bereiche so schützen können das die Mitarbeiter nicht an den Inhalt herran kommen.
Ich habe das schon mit Hilfe der Kopf-und Fußnoten versucht aber da kommt jeder mit einem Doppelklick dran.

Es müßte so was sein wie die Mustervorlagen/Seiten in Powerpoint, an die kommt man ja auch nicht so ohne weiteres ran.

Viele Grüße


----------



## generador (11. Juni 2005)

Hast du mal versucht es mit einem Passwort zu schützen
Damit kannst du das Dokument zwar öffnen aber es nicht bearbeiten ohne das Passwort


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juni 2005)

Hi,
Nun die Mitarbeiter sollen mit dem dokument schon noch arbeiten können, heißt texte in diesem verfassen, nur halt die Bereiche in dennen sich Logo etc. befinden sollen geschützt sein.
Ich glaub ich kann mit Passwort nur das ganze Dokument schützen und nicht nur Bereiche.

Gruß


----------



## McVader83 (11. Juni 2005)

Was genau möchtest du erreichen?
Das die Mitarbeiter die Vorlagedatei nicht verändern (Damit der nächste sie auch wieder genauso hat wie vorher) oder das es den Mitarbeitern unmöglich gemacht im Briefkopf was zu verändern?

Für den ersten Fall gibt es eine einfache Lösung: Speichere die Datei als Vorlagendatei *.dot ab. Dann können die Mitarbeiter zwar die Adresse oder irgendwas im Briefkopf verändern, aber der nächste der die Vorlage aufruft hat genau wieder die gleiche die du gebastelt hast.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juni 2005)

Also es geht darum das die Mitarbeiter an den Positionen und dem Aussehen der Teile die zum CD gehören nichts verändern können. Erfahrungsgemäß verändern die Benutzer solcher Dateien dann dochmal die CD-Komponenten und es ist nicht akzeptabel das sowas dann die Firma verläßt.
Ich kann im Moment nicht davon ausgehen das sich die CD-Komponenten immer im Kopf- oder Fußnoten-Bereich befinden.
Es geht im Moment einfach darum das bestimmte Teile der Word-Datei nicht mehr veränderbar sind.


----------



## McVader83 (11. Juni 2005)

Also ich sehe momentan folgende Möglichkeiten (Vorsicht, es gibt sicher noch mehr)
1. Den Mitarbeitern einfach zutrauen das sie das schaffen (Machen bisher zumindest alle meine Kunden so)
2. Ne andere Software Benutzen
3. Das CD als Bild abzuspeichern und den Mitarbeitern als Hintergrundbild in die Vorlage einfügen


----------



## tigerfisch (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
Das geht über "Dokument schützen" (Menü Extras). Festlegen, was in den ungeschützten Bereichen machbar sein soll und dann die Abschnitte festlegen.
Setzt voraus, dass im Dokument die Bereiche durch fortlaufende Abschnittswechsel getrennt sind. (Einfügen-> Manueller Wechsel-> Abschnittswechsel fortlaufend).

Falls Du herausfindest, nach welchem geheimnisvollen System Word die Abschnitte nummeriert, dann gib doch Bescheid.

Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Juni 2005)

Oh cool. Danke für deine Mitteilung!
Ich melde mich falls mir das Glück hold sein sollte mal was bei Microsoft zu verstehen.
Das gehört wohl in die selbe Kategorie wie das man nur 8 Hillfslinien in PP setzen kann und das Bilder nach dem Importieren nicht der Größe entsprechen die sie haben.

Gruß


----------

